# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Yargı paketi havada kaldı

## ozzylive

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın açıkladığı 3. reform paketi, muhalefeti tatmin etmedi. üzel Yetkili Mahkemelere dokunulmuyor. CHP Grup Başkanvekili Emine ülker Tarhan, “Bunlar rövanş almak için yapılan operasyonel çalışmalar” yorumunda bulundu.

*Yargı reformu paketi bekleneni vermiyor*
üzel Yetkili Mahkemelere dokunulmuyor. CHP’li Tarhan, “Bunlar rövanş almak için için yapılan operasyonel çalışmalar” dedi.
Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, 3. Yargı Paketi’ni açıkladı. Ancak, beklentileri karşılayamayan paket, muhalefeti tatmin etmedi. CHP, özel yetkili mahkemelerin düzenlenmesini ya da kaldırılmasını kapsamayan paketin reform niteliği taşıyamayacağını belirtti, paketi yüzeysel ve boş buldu. Pakette günlük hayatı ilgilendiren bazı maddeler şöyle: Borçlarından dolayı icra takibine uğrayan vatandaşların ev eşyalarına haciz konulamayacak. Bıçak parası isteyen doktor 4-12 yıl arasında hapis cezası alacak, kaçak elekterik kullanan hapis yatmayacak.

*Giderler dikkate alınacak*
Bakan Ergin, haciz yoluyla borcun tahsilinin borçlular bakımından çok ağır sonuçları olduğunu vurgulayarak, ilamsız takiplerde alacağın miktarı aylık asgari ücretin altında olması halinde doğrudan icra takibine başlanılmayacağını, borçluya “ödemeye davet yazısı” gönderileceğini kaydetti. Ergin, borçlunun borcunu ödemesi durumunda masrafların alınmayacağını, icra dairelerinin parayla temasını kesmek için her türlü nakdi tahsilat ve ödemelerin banka aracılığıyla yapılacağını, icra dairelerinin parayla ilişkisinin zorunlu haller dışında tamamen ortadan kaldırılacağını belirtti. Borçlu ve aynı çatı altında yaşayan aile bireyleri için lüzumlu eşyaların haczedilemeyeceğini, para, kıymetli evrak, altın, gümüş veya antika, değerli taş, madeni süs eşyası gibi kıymetli şeyler ile aynı amaçla kullanılan eşyanın birden fazla olması durumunda bunlardan birinin haczedilebileceğini kaydetti. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, haczedilen malların toplam değerinin aylık asgari ücretin beş katının altında kalması halinde bu malların muhafazası için yapılan giderler dikkate alınarak, bu malların bulunduğu yerde bırakılmasının daha uygun olacağının değerlendirildiğini söyledi.

*Molotof silah sayılacak*
Pakette öne çıkan bazı maddeler: 
- Molotof kokteyli silah sayılacak ve atanlar 15 yıl hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanacak. 
- üniversite öğrencileri basit suçlardan tutuklanmayacak. Kitap ve dergiler toplatılamayacak. 
- Adli kontrol tedbiri için üst sınır 3 yıldan 5 yıla çıkarılacak.Tutuklama kararı verilmesi zorlaşacak. Kuvvetli suç şüphesi, tutuklama nedeninin varlığı açıkça yazılacak. 
- üek borcundan dolayı kimse cezaevine girmeyecek.
- Yayın durdurma kalkıyor.
- Basın yoluyla işlenen suçlarda üst sınır 5 yıldan 3 yıla iniyor. 
- Bundan sonra Adli Tıp’a sevk edilen bir kimseye koluna damga vurulması uygulaması kalkıyor.

*Doktorun bıçak parası rüşvet sayılacak*
Yolsuzlukla mücadeleyi daha etkin hale getirmek amacıyla yeni düzenleme yapıldığını söyleyen Adalet Bakanı Ergin, görevi kötüye kullanma suçu olarak kabul edilen; "icra memurunun görevini yapması, doktorun ameliyat etmesi, tapu memurunun işlemleri hızlandırması için para eylemlerinin" rüşvet suçu kapsamına girdiğini belirtti. Ergin, görevi kötüye kullanmada cezanın 1 yıldan 3 yıla kadar hapis iken, rüşvetin cezasının 4 yıldan 12 yıla kadar hapis olduğunu da hatırlattı. Ergin ancak, örneğin bir hasta yakınının hastası için doktora rüşvet vermesi gibi, kamu görevlisine menfaat temin etmek zorunda olması halinde, menfaati temin etmiş olan kişi hakkında ceza verilemeyeceğini kaydetti. Ergin tasarıya göre kaçak elektrik kullanımının "karşılıksız yararlanma" suçuna dönüştürüldüğünü de belirtirken, borcun faiziyle birlikte ödenmesi durumunda hapis cezasının verilmeyeceğini, bu cezasızlık halinin suçu ilk kez işleyenlere uygulanacağını kaydetti. Ancak kişi 5 yıl içinde aynı suçu işlerse, bu hükümden yararlanamayacak ve hapis cezası alacak. Tasarı ile vatandaş, basit suçlar için hakim önüne çıkmak zorunda kalmayacak. 

*ümür boyu sabıka yok*
Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, yeni tasarı uyarınca kimsenin ömür boyu sabıkalı sayılmayacağını, adli sicil kayıtlarının her halükarda 30 yıl geçmesiyle birlikte silineceğini ifade etti. Mevcut uygulamada adli sicil arşiv kayıtlarının kişinin ölümü ve ya 80 yıl geçtikten sonra silindiğini hatırlatan Ergin, bir gazetecinin sorusu üzerine özellikle devlete karşı mahkum olan kişilerin suçlarının da bu uygulama kapsamına alındığını söyledi. Tasarıyla tutuklama yerine uygulanabilecek alternatif tedbirlerin genişletildiğini kaydeden Ergin, buna göre 3 yıl olarak uygulanan adli kontrol sınırının 5 yıla çıkarıldığını, tutuklamanın alternatifi olarak adli kontrol tedbirinin kapsamının genişletildiğini açıkladı. Tutuklama kararı verilmesinin de zorlaştırıldığını belirten Ergin, tutuklamanın hukuki ve fiili nedenlerle gerekçesinin açık şekilde yazılacağını ifade etti. 

*Gizlilik kararı en fazla 3 ay*
Tasarıdaki bir başka düzenlemeyle özel yetkili mahkemelerde savunma hakkının kullanımının genişletildiğini belirten Sadullah Ergin, özel yetkili savcılarca yürütülen soruşturmalarda, şüphelinin ifade tutanağına, bilirkişi raporuna, diğer bir kısım adli işlemlerle elde edilen delillere ilişkin olarak “en fazla 3 ay süreyle” gizlilik kararının verilebileceğini kaydetti. Buna göre, belgelerden örnek alma hakkına getirilen ve dava açılıncaya kadar devam ettirilebilen sınırlamanın uygulanması 3 ayla sınırlı tutulacak. Ergin bir gazetecinin sorusu üzerine bu sürenin uzatılamayacağını belirterek, "Terörle Mücadele Kanunundan (TMK) kaynaklı süresiz bir uygulama önümüzde vardı. Bunun sakıncalarına dönük olarak yapılan şikayetler, çalışmayı yapan heyetçe haklı görülerek böyle bir düzenlemeye gidilmiştir" dedi. Yine düzenlemeye göre, kovuşturma aşamasında esas hakkındaki savunmasını yapmak üzere sanık ve müdafisine hakim tarafından verilen süre sınırlaması da kaldırılacak. 

*“üzel yetkili mahkeme varsa reform olmaz”* 
Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in açıkladığı 3’üncü reform paketi beklentileri karşılamadı. Kamuoyunda eleştirilere neden olan uzun tutukluluk süreleri ve özel yetkili mahkemelerle ilgili bir yenilik getirmeyen paket muhalefeti tatmin etmedi. CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili ve TBMM Adalet Komisyonu üyesi Ali İhsan Köktürk, üzel Yetkili Mahkemelerin düzenlenmesini ya da kaldırılmasını içermeyen bir paketin reform niteliği taşıması mümkün değildi“ dedi. Köktürk, açıklanan paketi yüzeysel ve boş bulduğunu söyleyerek şöyle dedi: ”Yargının hızlandırılmasından bahsediyor. Oysa hepimiz biliyoruz ki yargılamanın hızlı yapılması değil, makul sürede yapılması önemlidir. üünkü yargının asıl hedef adaletin gerçekleştirilmesidir.“

*Gerçekçi bulmuyorum*
Köktürk, önceliğin AKP’nin korku devleti yaratmaya yönelik heveslerinden ve hukuk devletini zedeleyen, yargı bağımsızlığını ortadan kaldıran anlayışından vazgeçmesi olduğunu söyledi. CHP’li Köktürk, şöyle konuştu: ”Adalet Bakanı’nın söylemlerini gerçekçi bulmuyorum. AKP’nin ülkedeki hukuk devletinin ve yargı bağımsızlığının gerçekleşmesi için samimi olması lazım. Ancak AKP’de böyle bir samimiyeti biz görmüyoruz. Bir anayasa değişikliği gerçekleştirdik ancak bu anayasa değişikliği maalesef demokratikleşmeye değil, tam tersine totaliter rejime giden sürecin hızlandırılmasına katkı sağladı. Dolayısıyla bu değişiklikler de daha önceki değişiklikler gibi olacaksa çok fazla bir şey beklememek lazım.“ n Fatih Erboz

*Tarhan’dan pakete “yapboz” benzetmesi*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Emine ülker Tarhan, Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin tarafından açıklanan 3. Yargı Paketi için, “Birtakım yasaları yapboz değiştirmekle yargı reformu falan yapamazsınız. Hızlandırılmış yargı umarım hızlandırılmış tren faciası gibi bir şeye ulaşmaz” dedi. İzmir Milletvekili Rıza Türmen ile birlikte TBMM’de basın toplantısı düzenleyen Tarhan, Bakan Ergin’in açıkladığı 3. Yargı Paketi’ni değerlendirdi. Tarhan, CHP’nin hazırladığı “Acil Demokrasi Paketi” ile Adalet Bakanı’nın açıkladığı 3. Yargı Paketi’nin farklı olduğunu söyledi. Tarhan, 3. Yargı Paketi için “yapboz” benzetmesi yaparak, şöyle dedi: “Bizim önümüze getirilenler parçacı, zaman zaman operasyonel yani belli bir kurumu hedef alarak onu dönüştürmek için rövanş almak için yapılan operasyonel çalışmalar bu yargı reformları. Hızlandırılmış yargı diyorlar. Hızlandırılmış yargı umarım hızlandırılmış tren faciası gibi bir şeye ulaşmaz. Birtakım yasaları yapboz değiştirmekle yargı reformu falan yapamazsınız.” 

*Yeterli değil*
İzmir Milletvekili Rıza Türmen de, 3. Yargı Paketi’ni “yetersiz” olarak nitelendirerek şunları söyledi: “Bugün açıklanan paket yargı reformu bakımından yetersiz bir pakettir. Bu paketin temel amacı yargılama süresini kısaltmaktır. Ama yargı süresini kısaltmakla adil yargılamayı sağlayamazsınız. Tutuklama ile ilgili getirilen önerileri ele alalım; yeterli değildir. üünkü aynı zamanda Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’ndan katalog suçlarının çıkarılması gerekir. Tutuklamayla ilgili sorunlar Adalet Bakanı’nın yaptığı değişikliklerden sonra da devam edecektir.”

----------

